# Warhammer Alliances



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

In the 8th edition rulebook at the back there is a section which details what type of alliance each race/faction has with each other but realistically some of them are highly unlikely. Apart from all being on the side of "Order" many of them would never ally. I had a go at thinking which ones would definitely ally and which would not but would appreciate your take on these as my friends and I are designing a campaign and it's stuff like this that often defines storyline. Also, thought it might be a good idea for a good old fashioned chin wag.

Dwarfs would definitely ally with: Bretonnia, Empire
Dwarfs would grudginly ally with: Lizardmen
Dwarfs unlikely to ally with: High Elves, Wood Elves
Dwarfs are opposed to: Tomb Kings, Vampire Counts, Warriors of Chaos, Orcs and Goblins, Dark Elves, Ogre Kingdoms, Beastmen, Daemons of Chaos, Skaven

Lizardmen would definitely ally with: High Elves, Wood Elves,
Lizardmen would grudginly ally with: Dwarfs
Lizardmen unlikely to ally with: Bretonnia, Empire
Lizardmen are opposed to: Tomb Kings, Vampire Counts, Warriors of Chaos, Orcs and Goblins, Dark Elves, Ogre Kingdoms, Beastmen, Daemons of Chaos, Skaven

Empire would definitely ally with: High Elves, Dwarfs, Bretonnia
Empire would grudginly ally with: Ogre Kingdoms, Wood Elves
Empire unlikely to ally with: Lizardmen
Empire are opposed to: Tomb Kings, Vampire Counts, Warriors of Chaos, Orcs and Goblins, Dark Elves, Beastmen, Daemons of Chaos, Skaven

Bretonnia would definitely ally with: High Elves, Dwarfs, Empire, Wood Elves
Bretonnia would grudginly ally with: No-one
Bretonnia unlikely to ally with:Ogre Kingdoms, Lizardmen
Bretonnia are opposed to: Tomb Kings, Vampire Counts, Warriors of Chaos, Orcs and Goblins, Dark Elves, Beastmen, Daemons of Chaos, Skaven

High Elves would definitely ally with: Lizardmen, Empire, Bretonnia, Wood Elves
High Elves would grudginly ally with:
High Elves unlikely to ally with: Dwarfs
High Elves are opposed to: Tomb Kings, Vampire Counts, Warriors of Chaos, Orcs and Goblins, Dark Elves, Ogre Kingdoms, Beastmen, Daemons of Chaos, Skaven

Wood Elves would definitely ally with: High Elves, Bretonnia
Wood Elves would grudginly ally with: Lizardmen, Empire
Wood Elves unlikely to ally with: Dwarfs
Wood Elves are opposed to:Tomb Kings, Vampire Counts, Warriors of Chaos, Orcs and Goblins, Dark Elves, Ogre Kingdoms, Beastmen, Daemons of Chaos, Skaven

Tomb Kings would definitely ally with:
Tomb Kings would grudginly ally with:
Tomb Kings unlikely to ally with:
Tomb Kings are opposed to: Everyone?

Vampire Counts would ally with: Dark Elves?
Vampire Counts would use: Orcs and Goblins, Warriors of Chaos, Skaven, Beastmen, Ogre Kingdoms
Vampire Counts would target last in a fight: Daemons of Chaos
Vampire Counts are opposed to: Tomb Kings, Dwarfs, High Elves, Wood Elves, Bretonnia, Empire, Lizardmen

Warriors of Chaos would ally with:Beastmen, Daemons of Chaos
Warriors of Chaos would use: Orcs and Goblins, Ogre Kingdoms, Skaven
Warriors of Chaos would target last in a fight:Vampire Counts, Tomb Kings
Warriors of Chaos are opposed to: Dwarfs, High Elves, Wood Elves, Bretonnia, Empire, Lizardmen

Orcs and Goblins would ally with: Ogre Kingdoms
Orcs and Goblins would use: 
Orcs and Goblins would target last in a fight: Skaven, 
Orcs and Goblins are opposed to:Warriors of Chaos, Beastmen, Daemons of Chaos, Vampire Counts, Tomb Kings, Dwarfs, High Elves, Wood Elves, Bretonnia, Empire, Lizardmen

Dark Elves would ally with: Vampire Counts?
Dark Elves would use: Ogre Kingdoms, Orcs and Goblins, Warriors of Chaos, Daemons of Chaos, Beastmen, Skaven
Dark Elves would target last in a fight: Tomb Kings
Dark Elves are opposed to: Dwarfs, High Elves, Wood Elves, Bretonnia, Empire, Lizardmen

(I don't know enough about them really, as far as I know they hire themselves out as mercs for most of the time.)
Ogre Kingdoms would ally with:
Ogre Kingdoms would use:
Ogre Kingdoms would target last in a fight:
Ogre Kingdoms are opposed to:

Beastmen would ally with: Warriors of Chaos, Daemons of Chaos
Beastmen would use: Ogre Kingdoms, Orcs and Goblins
Beastmen would target last in a fight: Skaven, Vampire Counts, Tomb Kings, Dark Elves
Beastmen are opposed to: Dwarfs, High Elves, Wood Elves, Bretonnia, Empire, Lizardmen

Daemons of Chaos would ally with: Beastmen, Vampire Counts, Warriors of Chaos
Daemons of Chaos would use: Dark Elves, Skaven
Daemons of Chaos would target last in a fight: Orcs and Goblins, Ogre Kingdoms
Daemons of Chaos are opposed to: Dwarfs, High Elves, Wood Elves, Bretonnia, Empire, Lizardmen

Skaven would ally with: 
Skaven would use: Orcs and Goblins, Ogre Kingdoms, Warriors of Chaos (if they could), Daemons of Chaos, (if they could) 
Skaven would target last in a fight: Dark Elves, Vampire Counts, Tomb Kings
Skaven are opposed to: Dwarfs, High Elves, Wood Elves, Bretonnia, Empire, Lizardmen

Pretty rough guess off the top of my head...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ogres are mercenaries plain and simple- pay them and they'll work with you... doesn't matter if you are good or bad.
Generally they are vaguely on the side of order in that they have a mostly stable society that doesn't aim to do anything... although there are evil ogre tribes (eg the Ironhides who are very close allies of the chaos dwarves).
- the only people ogres don't work with are bretonians... I can't remember why exactly but I think its something along the lines of bretonians not working with mercenaries (it being beneath them and all).

In fact, the living embodiment of the ogre willingness to fight for anyone is the maneater- a unit of awesome models each of a totally different styles to represent them heading off and fighting with different armies from all over the world- lets face it, if an ogre turns up and offers his service few would turn him away


----------



## Creidim (Jan 6, 2011)

well any commander that doesnt want a maneater could always just be eaten and his successor could make a tough decision, out of interest why do you think dwarfs would grudgingly ally with lizardmen? nothing in the fluff says that dwarfs are aware that their empire was brought low by the lizardmen


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

lizardmen wouldent ally with any other race, as it states in the army book.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

as long as it goes with the plans of the old ones, its likely they might, if only temporarily


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

The Lizardmen probably wouldn't ally with Wood Elves, based purely on the fact they live in Athel Loren. The Old Ones said that all Elves are supposed to be in Ulthuan, all men in the Old World, all Dwarves in the mountains. Since Wood Elves live outside Ulthuan, it's unlikely that Lizardmen would come to their aid.

Essentially, so long as it's cool with the Old Ones, then Lizardmen will ally.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lizardmen invading Athel Loren is unlikely unless they percieve the Wood Elves to be a threat, their worship of the forest (and the taint of Morghur lying in Durthu, and the spite and malice of the forest itself, most evident for Drycha is surely a case. Combine that with the Seasonal Flux in power of the forest tying in with the pulsing of the chaos wastes (during Spring, they head south, the flux giving birth to the Lost and the Damned and other beasts, until the Summer Solstice which is when, aside from Geheimisnacht, Morrsleib it as his largest and brightest, at which point after then it begins to wane, much like the forest), and you've got a case for it), and as it's only rarely that the Waywatchers leave Loren (there have been noted occasions, such as during one of the 12 Battles of Gilles the Uniter, IIRC).

However, a Wood Elf army never fights for a cause other than to defend their homeland. If you happen to be fighting at the same time, then so be it - you're a useful meatshield). so for that, they shouldn't ally.

Lizards see you the same. With or against chaos. If against, don't get in their way, if with, get slaughtered.

Daemons won't ally with anyone, either. They're their own masters, it seems, and it seems to suggest that once killed can return (despite their being occurences when Bloodletter skulls were kept) eventually, and it's merely to increase their own power after brokeering a deal.


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

You've got the whole Skaven section wrong..._every _race should be under the "Skaven would *use*" heading! They're not averse to fighting on the same side as anyone, so long as it furthers their own goals...whether or not the other race is willing to accept the aid of the Children of the Horned Rat, is another matter, but as far as the Skaven are concerned, anything goes...


----------

